# How far east does UP go?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Yesterday I saw a CSX Dash 8 followed by an older UP U-boat. This was in East Rochester heading inbound to Rochester pulling a group of tankers and cylindrical (grain type) hoppers. Does UP normally operate as far east as New York? Most of the trains I have seen in this area are CSX.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tk, I'm pretty sure UP doesn't own any track east of Chicago. I guess they could run on another company's track. That older UP unit that you saw might have been owned by CSX.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Bman said:


> tk, I'm pretty sure UP doesn't own any track east of Chicago. I guess they could run on another company's track. That older UP unit that you saw might have been owned by CSX.


I had not thought about it being owned by CSX. That is probably what it was then. The UP loco had the look of a well used engine.

I do still se an occasional one painted for Conrail, they are normally attached to a CSX also.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Had a UP unit lashed up to a Norfolk Southern here in Detroit the other day. We've got CSX, CP (Still see some old Soo engines), GT/CN, & NS all running trackage in this area.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I know i've seen some Union Pacific trains (and i mean newer engines not older ones) go by up in Ohio but i don't think they own the track because most trains that go by are csx.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tkruger said:


> I had not thought about it being owned by CSX. That is probably what it was then. The UP loco had the look of a well used engine.
> 
> I do still se an occasional one painted for Conrail, they are normally attached to a CSX also.


That Conrail engine is probably owned by CSX as well. When Conrail was split up, half of it went to CSX and the other half went to Norfolk Southern.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen them as far east as Pensacola, FL, where they share trackage rights with CSX.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Had a UP unit lashed up to a Norfolk Southern here in Detroit the other day. We've got CSX, CP (Still see some old Soo engines), GT/CN, & NS all running trackage in this area.


That's pretty neat, being downriver you get to see a lot more variety than I do here a little farther north. I only see CN and the occasional treat of an older Geep in GT livery, well weathered but pretty neat to see the old road switcher!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

UP comes to Mass on occassion: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/srchThumbs.aspx?srch=UP 8587&Page=3


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/maps/sysmap.shtml
This is a map of the track that UP actually owns. It does not include trackage rights or agreements.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Theres a UP parked with NS a lot at exit 12 on the Jersey pike.
I have been trying to get a picture of it but I forget to get the camera ready.

You got to shoot it quick because it's a short ramp to get on the pike there.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

I live not too far from Chicago,Chicago being to the west of me,I see just about every Big RR you can think of.
To the point it is hard to tell what tracks belong to who!
I see mostly NS,CSX and Amtrak mostly, but sometimes see BNSF normally hauling coal and sometimes UP hauling whatever. Even saw the UP fruit express at least once passing through South Bend.
Once in a blue moon a I'll see CN train. [or is it CP?]

I imagine what with trackage rights [for a fee] or even motive power on "loan" you are likely to see anything anyplace these days.


----------

